# Best Traps?



## aknome (Jan 5, 2007)

Who manufactures the best trap these days? Last time I bought traps Montgomery was still in business. I'm still using them up here in AK, but need to add to my inventory.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

for larger foothold traps i have been using bridgers... they feel very heavy and have held up great on beaver... much better than a lot of the others i have used. the MB brand also looks good, and BOTH jaws are held down on them, so you don't have to worry about the loose jaw... it is locked in place with the MB...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I personally like the Bridgers. They are a heavily built trap, and are constructed of quality materials. My main dislike about them is the square-ring that is used to attach the chain to the trap (on the coilsprings).

I also feel that for the materials & quality of these traps, they are absoloutely the best trap value out there. Sure, you can spend $35 on coyote traps if you like, but personally...lol, I don't have that kind of money (and doubt if I'd buy them if I did).

I'm sure you remember the old Northwoods, well Bridgers are pretty much a spittin' image of them. Not much oprion on jaws though, square is pretty much it, except for the #1.65.

I don't think you'd be disapointed in them.

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I always preferred the old MONTGOMERY and NORTHWOODS traps myself...but if I were buying today, I would agree with these guys, that BRIDGER is pretty hard to beat for the money.


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 1, 2007)

If you like Mongomery then you might like Montana's they it is pretty close match and they are doglass, they come in #3 doglass and 1 1/2 size.


----------



## aknome (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

MacGyver said:


> If you like Mongomery then you might like Montana's they it is pretty close match and they are doglass, they come in #3 doglass and 1 1/2 size.


Yes, I had heard that they were a very close copy of the old MONTGOMERYs. But I have never seen one... And besides, I have not done any trapping in the last 3 seasons anyway... A few years ago I had an accident at work which left me disabled and rather crippled up... I am just not able to trap, call predators, and hunt like I used to do any more.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

victor for everything


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

DUKES!!!

oh wait... im lying.


----------

